# Fellow cyclist hit and injured



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

My good friend was hit in Sacramento on the way to a club ride. He is in ICU in very serious condition. Not being family I can't really find out to much info. Think good thoughts for him and his family. He is one of the strongest cyclists I have ever ridden with. 9 doubles last year. Top 10 finisher. Just a very good man on and off the bike.

http://blogs.sacbee.com/crime/archives/2011/02/cyclist-critica.html


----------



## Mr.Ice807 (Jul 15, 2009)

shibaman said:


> My good friend was hit in Sacramento on the way to a club ride. He is in ICU in very serious condition. Not being family I can't really find out to much info. Think good thoughts for him and his family. He is one of the strongest cyclists I have ever ridden with. 9 doubles last year. Top 10 finisher. Just a very good man on and off the bike.
> 
> http://blogs.sacbee.com/crime/archives/2011/02/cyclist-critica.html



GOOD VIBES in route!


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Will pray for your bud.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I heard about that today. I'm so very sad. Hoping for the best. He's a heck of a rider.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Best wishes to your friend for a speedy recovery - any update on his condition?

(9 doubles in a year is incredible.)


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

I talked to a nurse at UC Davis today and she said that his condition was still critical. She told me that she would pass on my phone number to his wife, and and offer of help from myself / bike club. We have to wait for her to talk to us. Lets this good thoughts and karma!


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

shibaman said:


> I talked to a nurse at UC Davis today and she said that his condition was still critical. She told me that she would pass on my phone number to his wife, and and offer of help from myself / bike club. We have to wait for her to talk to us. Lets this good thoughts and karma!


Jeff has been in contact with her as well. I sure as heck hope he pulls through. Matt is a super nice guy.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

His knee and back were damaged, but should heal. The problem at this time is swelling of the brain. They are going to do surgery to stop the swelling.
He was hit from behind at 50 mph.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Today we found out that the surgery to relieve the pressure on his brain went very well. The doc's are going to bring him out of the induced coma, and they've scheduled surgery to repair his knee and vertebrae. His wife has retained an attorney to make sure that all of their bills are covered.

At the moment, it looks really good for recovery. Big relief for me. I'm hoping to ride with Matt again!


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this horrible news. As I too live in the Sacramento area and I often see people speeding through residential streets and driving in and over the bike lanes. 

My heart goes out to him and his family. I wish him a speedy recovery and hope he'll be back on the saddle in the near future. This really bums me out, as a fellow cyclist.

Peace


----------

